# car rental in Costa Rica



## PClapham (Oct 21, 2007)

I note that there are MANY car rental agencies in Liberia, CR.  Has anyone used an agency other than the usual Dollar, Avis, etc.?
Thanks 
Anita


----------



## ati2d (Oct 25, 2007)

We used the Rental Company: Europcar. We booked through Travelocity & got the best rate through them. 1 Week(s) @ $124.01 for a Compact SUV.


----------



## glenn1000 (Nov 20, 2007)

Advice: get an SUV. Roads right around Liberia are excellent but very quickly become quite rough. We used a major American agency and there was an armed guard in the parking lot that was surounded by barbed wire!


----------

